# zucchini recipes



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Zucchini Cheese Casserole

1 1/2 pounds zucchini, diced
1 small onion, chopped
2 tablespoons butter or margarine (optional�use non-stick pan and spray pan with cooking spray if omitting)
1 can (4 oz) diced green chiles (for a milder version, use only half the can)
3 tablespoons flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 cups grated Monterey Jack cheese
1 egg
1 cup small curd cottage cheese (can be non-fat, low-fat, or regular)
2 tablespoons minced parsley
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Melt butter or margarine in a large skillet (or use a large non-stick skillet coated with cooking spray and omit the butter). Combine the zucchini and onion in the skillet and saut� until tender. (This takes a while.) 
Mix in drained chiles, flour, salt, and pepper. 
Turn into a 9-inch pie plate or a shallow 1.5 quart baking dish. 
Sprinkle top with Monterey Jack cheese. 
In a small bowl, mix together egg, cottage cheese, and parsley. Spoon egg mixture over top of Jack cheese and zucchini. 
Bake uncovered at 400 F for 20 minutes, or just until hot in center. (The cheese on top should brown slightly.) 
Makes 4 to 5 s
I have not made this yet but I found it tonight and I have a lot of zucchini in the freezer....thought this looked really good. Soon we will have lots of zucchini so I thought maybe we could start sharing recipes for it!


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

we always have a lot of zucchini I take them and slice them about 1/4 inch and dry them, they make good chips to snack or add to soup in the winter time. some times we add a little ranch dressing for flavor


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife has a kitchen tool that is like a peeler but it turns zucchini into very long very thin strips, almost like angel hair pasta. We take the stringy zucchini and cook it in a non-stick frying pan with butter and garlic. Then we remove it from heat and add a little fresh grated parmesan cheese, salt and cracked pepper. We top it with a homemade marinara or serve it with chicken parmesan. We also take and slice zucchini into long thin (but wide) slices and use it to make a meat and veggie lasagna. The trick is to use sliced mozzarella with the zucchini-lasagna and not shredded mozzarella. Zucchini is a nice alternative to pasta and is a lot easier to make (my wife does not like boxed pasta and makes it from scratch). 

The other thing I make is zucchini cakes. Shred the zucchini and put it in a bowl. Then add some finely chopped onion, garlic, mushrooms, artichoke, black olives, whole eggs, grated parmesan, bread crumbs, salt & pepper, etc. Note: there is no recipe for this, I just add what I have or whatever sounds good. Then I mix it up and add to it until it is nice and thick. Then I warm up some olive oil in a non-stick pan and put a scoop full on the oil. As soon as the bottom starts to crust I flip it and then press it down into a patty. Sometimes we eat them as a side to something, other times we will make up a light alfredo sauce. Sometime we add ground chicken to the mixture and eat them on buns. When we turn them into chicken-veggie burgers; we make them into patties, wrap them in plastic wrap and put them in the freezer until they hold their shape. Then we fry them.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Two cups of zucchini lightly stir fried in butter, heavy on 
the salt and pepper mixed into generic pasta sauce and 
ladled over egg noodles. 

Breaded and fried with onions in bacon grease is good too.

Cut lengthwise and slow roasted with butter, brown sugar and cinnamon
served covered in vanilla ice cream.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I made the above recipe, the cheesy zucchini..........but, I added bbq pulled pork that I had canned. I'm really glad that I did because this would have been really really bland with out something to spice it up! I also added mushrooms and this was a really good meal.........I used cubed zucchini that I had frozen from last year..........


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Try it on French garlic bread as a pizza topping.
You'll never have extra zucchini again!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We grate ours up and then let it drain for a little bit in a collander, then we fix it up like potato cakes and fry it up.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> We grate ours up and then let it drain for a little bit in a collander, then we fix it up like potato cakes and fry it up.


I have never made potato cakes but I've been looking at recipes! Want to share your recipe for zucchini cakes and potato cakes?


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Go to All Recipes and search Mock Strawberry Jam. it uses grated zucchini in lieu of fruit and jello for the color and flavoring. if you don't tell anyone that it is zucchini they will never know. you can also make different flavors by using different flavored jello.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

4 cups diced zucchini with seeds.
stir fry in butter with a touch of garlic powder and oregano.'
dust lightly in whole wheat or almond flour and brown.
serve as a beef or venison side.

Zucchini a'la mode.
Brown strips of zucchini in butter and dust with brown sugar and cinnamon,
serve with vanilla ice cream, for an added flavor, brown some bananas in the same
grease and top with almonds/crushed honey roasted peanuts.

Dry your seeds like pumpkin seeds and dust liberally with chile, salt and lime.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

neldarez said:


> I have never made potato cakes but I've been looking at recipes! Want to share your recipe for zucchini cakes and potato cakes?


I just add to the zucchini some egg, usually 1, a tad of flour, garlic, onion powder, s/p. just til it holds together good and fry it. Same with potato cakes I just add until I can hold it in my hand and it doesn't fall apart. I never use a recipe for them. The egg and flour will bind it. Of course it all depends on how much zucchini you use or potato. Just add until it holds together.


----------

